# Pont du 1er novembre



## Nineagen12 (27 Octobre 2022)

*Bonjour. J'aurais une question à vous poser. Lundi prochain je souhaite faire le pont. Donc pour enlever mes 8 heures, je dois les enlever du nombre d'heures que je fais tous les mois. Mais comment la maman doit faire avec Pajemploi pour la déclaration?. Y a t'il une case à cocher pour les heures d'absence?. Merci de vos réponses et bonne fin de semaine à toutes.
*


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Non votre parent employeur indiquera le salaire net obtenu après deduction dans la partie salaire net déclaré 

Aucune case pour rentrer le montant de la deduction

Pour faire la retenue de ces 8 heures il faudra appliquer le calcul de la cour de cassation

On ne deduit pas au réel c'est interdit


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Par contre elle devra aussi déclarer 1 jour de moins que d'habitude et le nombre d'heure en moins car elle va déclarer le nombre de jours et d'heures qu'elle te paie.
Aucune case qui précise pourquoi cette diminution.


----------

